# Advice needed for starter box mod for smoker



## Ezekiel (16/5/16)

Hi guys

I'm aware of the millions of these types of posts which our lovely forum sees weekly, so I feel terrible for adding yet another one, but I need some urgent advice.

My dad has been trying to quit smoking for ~40 years. He is still convinced he can do it through willpower alone, but evidence thus far seems contrary. He finally gave vaping a go earlier this year, but instead of waiting for my advice, he bought some garbage somewhere which leaked from day one, and went back to stinkies immediately.

A while ago he had a few puffs on my EVic VTC + Goblin Mini, and was super impressed. His wife then contacted me yesterday and said I need to order him the exact same setup ASAP. Unfortunately, he lives in Nelspruit (and I'm in PTA), so a Goblin Mini (or any RBA-only) is a no-go. He is also slightly stubborn, and I don't expect him to sit through a bunch of videos in order to learn to build or figure a setup out.

Do you guys have any advice for a current go-to starter kit? The EGO AIO seems absolutely perfect, but I honestly don't think he's going to give another pen-style device serious attention, since he's convinced what I have is the only possible solution. Ergo, a generally easy, regulated box mod starter kit is the only option.

Another issue is that I'll have to courier him the starter kit and just hope it is simple enough for him to assemble and get working without any external help.

I'm leaning towards a TopBox, because I myself started with a Subox and it's a great kit, generally future proof, can allow for RBA if he eventually wants to, and works. However, I don't own a Toptank, so if anybody purchased this kit, can you share some of your views? Does the tank leak at all? How are the stock coils? Any issues with initial setup? 

Alternatively, the VTC mini with Cuboid or Tron tanks. I know the VTC mini is great, but can anyone give me an idea how the Cuboid or Tron tanks are? Will it do the job for a transitioning smoker? Does it leak? How is the stock coils?

Thanks guys - appreciate any info or alternatives!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/5/16)

The Kanger Topbox is still a great kit.I don't have any leaks on mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

What about an iStick Pico with Melo3 Mini with the 0.9 ohm cCell coils?

As trouble free as one can get imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Yep, the Topbox kit is the right way to go. By the time he has worked through 5 coils he can then try out the RBA.


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/5/16)

I had no luck with the AIO. Dry hits,bad flavor and a lot of juice build up in the drip tip.Even tried the RBA. Was just not for me. Maybe I had bad coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (16/5/16)

Mate, hope things work out with your Dad. I would also go with the Topbox, having also gone the Subox route. I can't unfortunately answer your queries as I do not own a TopBox, but I intend to get one for myself and another for my son on forthcoming trip to UK. Brother, whichever route you go I would suggest you also get a back up mod so your Dad is not tempted to go back on fags whilst battery is charging. Good luck mate.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Andre said:


> What about an iStick Pico with Melo3 Mini with the 0.9 ohm cCell coils?



@Andre is 100% on the button here!

I have just converted a long time smoker with the exact set up and he is 5 days clear and tells me he will never smoke again!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (16/5/16)

@Ezekiel, I'm in a similar boat.
I have tried an array of devices and they seen to like the most complex. 
Goblin mini and mini volt is what my FIL likes. 

I'm thinking of buying him a evic vtc mini today as he won't learn how to make coils and is rather stubborn. 

I have tried reos and MTL setups and he hates all of them. 

The goblin mini seems to be a beginners winner if only it had pre made coils


----------



## Christos (16/5/16)

P.S I I've spent my morning reading this. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/


----------



## rogue zombie (16/5/16)

Because my eVic Mini is so reliable, I normally lead new vapers, when asked, to the eVic Cubis combo.

@Andre so the iStick Melo combo is better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/16)

I really do like the Cubis tank as a starter tank, simple, easy to fill and doesn't leak. Pair that up with a no frills mod like the Pico and you have a winner. As much as I love the VTC mini it can lead to confusion if the wrong buttons are pressed, that menu can really confuse a newbie. The Toptank in my experience can sometimes be a bit leaky but the Topbox mod itself is pretty solid.

So my vote will go towards the ELeaf Pico with a Joyetech Cubis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Because my eVic Mini is so reliable, I normally lead new vapers, when asked, to the eVic Cubis combo.
> 
> @Andre so the iStick Melo combo is better?


The experiences on here with the Cubis have been varied. Some love it, some hate it. Vaping on the different resistance commercial coils has given the same varied responses. Many says the flavour is extremely muted. I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil mostly. Flavour is certainly not the best out there, but quite acceptable. Problem is that it spits from time to time - which is not a pleasant experience - certainly not for a beginner vaper. My benchmark for advising beginner vapers is HRH - she did not like the Cubis at all - too noisy. If she had to experience the spitting I would have been in big trouble! The RBA on the Cubis is certainly not for beginners. I could not even get it right - went to the gorge.

When the 0.9 ohm cCell coil works it gives good flavour and is long lasting. HRH has been using it in the Target tank since beginning of March 2016. She is still on the first coil - granted she has probably only vaped about 60 - 80 ml through it.

I have been using the Pico with Melo3 Mini for the past 2 weeks or so. Using the RBA, which is really easy to build imo. Flavour is great. Top fill is easy. Air flow control at the bottom and hidden from sight. Pairs perfectly with the Pico. Takes 2 ml, but a 4 ml version also available. Shall try a cCell coil unit on it next. 

If I have it right, the commercial coils for the Melo is the same as for the iJust tank. From what I have read here, the 0.5 ohm ones are not as good as the 0.3 ohm coils. I have not used them. Even so, for a new vaper that might be too low a resistance. Thus, my thinking that the cCell coil at 0.9 ohm might be a better bet.

For many the smaller the better. Both HRH and DIL think the Pico is awesome. Compared to the eVic Mini it really is small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel (16/5/16)

Thanks everyone - I actually am blown away daily by the awesome users on this forum!

I'm very tempted with the Pico + Melo combo - its looking mighty fine! Any leaks on it @Andre? Leaks was his biggest concern. And I guess its more of a lung-hit tank, right? Not a problem in this case, he seemed to enjoy the lung hits on the Goblin. Its also considerably cheaper - this is going to be a birthday gift from me + my brother, so forking out ~R1800 for a Topbox / EVic starter and juice/battery/shipping is much harder than ~R1300 for the Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/5/16)

Topbox, loving the capacity and top filling is such a lovely addition. Also Kanger coils are well priced, and available at most of the vendors.

Topbox on a iJust2 mod, is a killer portable setup


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/16)

The topbox converted me, went straight off smokes, gives you a lot of room to adjust your vaping to grown in to it and find your own sweet spot. Even after falling onto a tiled floor, literally only the glass tank broke. I didn't even have to replace o-rings and it still doesn't leak.

I did get the 9.99 ohm error, but it was a piece of tissue that had made its way in the atomizer connector as I usually give them a quick wipe before screwing in the base. 

Stock coils, no problem with them, except one seemed to be a dud but could have failed for a number of reasons.

My only complaint is the manual, fairly straight forward but some parts are really hard to understand, written in extremely broken English, I had to go google those parts.


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/5/16)

My first proper device that got me hooked and off stinkies was my subox mini. Great kit, awesome flavour from the tank and as simple as can be to use and change coils. After a month or so I started on the rba and I was even more impressed with the device


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks everyone - I actually am blown away daily by the awesome users on this forum!
> 
> I'm very tempted with the Pico + Melo combo - its looking mighty fine! Any leaks on it @Andre? Leaks was his biggest concern. And I guess its more of a lung-hit tank, right? Not a problem in this case, he seemed to enjoy the lung hits on the Goblin. Its also considerably cheaper - this is going to be a birthday gift from me + my brother, so forking out ~R1800 for a Topbox / EVic starter and juice/battery/shipping is much harder than ~R1300 for the Pico.


Airflow can actually be adjusted to very fine. I only do MTL and is suits me perfectly, but then I can do MTL on anything!
No leaking so far.

Pico with Theorem to give you an idea of size in real life.






Someone else posted this one on here to give you an idea compared to the Evic Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/5/16)

This thread is awesome, I am looking at getting a topbox for my girlfriend as she wants to try stop smoking and has taken a liking to my friends Twisp Aero.

I think the idea of a mod box over a Twisp is better due to the fact that you are able to play and fiddle and adjust it more.
I was leaning heavily towards the Evic VTC Mini but after reading some of the replies in this thread - especially regarding the coils in the VTC Mini not giving good flavour and the fact that it spits (I am guessing this means the liquid leaks out into your mouth when pulling?).

Now I am heavily leaning towards the iStick Pico Mini & Melo 3. I like the fact that you have more control with a mod box, however I am just worried it can be a bit complicated / overwhelming for someone just starting out? Would one be able to just adjust and play with the setting and see what they prefer and then just leave it as so without doing harm to themselves and the vape?


Sorry for the mini hi-jack, do not really want to create an entire new thread.


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Agreed @PsyCLown..awesome thread. 

Im also a bit new and im looking to get me a iStick Pico. Correct me if im wrong but what ive seen on this forum the iStick Pico and the Evic Mini is a go to starter kit. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/16)

Maybe this is a bit late but this is my opinion:

I only really started vaping with the Twisp Aero. Loved it and still use it. But only the 1ohm coil. I do not like the 0.5ohm coils.

Then I got the Kangertech Topbox Mini. Great device but it is different. No problems with the device. Easy set-up but I have found a little leaking now and then. I am still struggelling to find the best juice for me, but am going strong.
Big advantage is that the KBox has overcharge protection and pass through charging. This means I can vape while it is charging. This may not be the best for the battery but for the price of a battery I am willing to take the risk. Cheaper than a backup device. I use 0.5ohm Clapton coils and they are perfectly fine at a reasonable price. It does have some spitting.

I would suggest that you take a drive there and give him some support with the setup and the initial settings. He will appreciate the assistance and support with getting the right settings for him. It could be the best gift he ever received.


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> This thread is awesome, I am looking at getting a topbox for my girlfriend as she wants to try stop smoking and has taken a liking to my friends Twisp Aero.
> 
> I think the idea of a mod box over a Twisp is better due to the fact that you are able to play and fiddle and adjust it more.
> I was leaning heavily towards the Evic VTC Mini but after reading some of the replies in this thread - especially regarding the coils in the VTC Mini not giving good flavour and the fact that it spits (I am guessing this means the liquid leaks out into your mouth when pulling?).
> ...


Spitting, with reference to the Cubis tank, means spitting small drops of hot liquid into your mouth. Not pleasant. But that is the Cubis tank (occasionally), not the VTC Mini, which is but the mod (carrying the battery and electronics) and is tried and tested, if bigger than the Pico.

Both the VTC Mini and Pico are not complicated at all for a new vaper just wanting to adjust power. 5 clicks to power the mod on. Up and down buttons for more or less power (Watts). Once you have found your sweet spot power wise you can lock in your setting by pressing the down and up button at the same time - most do not as you might want to adjust your power during the day as your needs vary. Should you want to try temperature control vaping it becomes a little bit more complicated, but most actually do not use this functionality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (16/5/16)

Evic VTC mini + Eleaf Lyche tank is my suggestion. Having just reviewed the Lyche , I can honestly say it is better than the cubis in every regard , and whilst the RBA deck is small , it still offers a far better stepping stone into making your own mods than the Cubis RBA does. 

Flavour and cloud production are far superior too.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> This thread is awesome, I am looking at getting a topbox for my girlfriend as she wants to try stop smoking and has taken a liking to my friends Twisp Aero.
> 
> I think the idea of a mod box over a Twisp is better due to the fact that you are able to play and fiddle and adjust it more.
> I was leaning heavily towards the Evic VTC Mini but after reading some of the replies in this thread - especially regarding the coils in the VTC Mini not giving good flavour and the fact that it spits (I am guessing this means the liquid leaks out into your mouth when pulling?).
> ...





Vape0206 said:


> Agreed @PsyCLown..awesome thread.
> 
> Im also a bit new and im looking to get me a iStick Pico. Correct me if im wrong but what ive seen on this forum the iStick Pico and the Evic Mini is a go to starter kit.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



As @Andre stated already.
Pico, evic mini vtc and topbox are the 3 best starting devices. You cannot go wrong with any of them. It basically comes down to which mod you like best.

The big decisions is your tank you put on your mod.
The tank/coil is what gives spitback or leakage.
I had a cubis tank and dint enjoy it at all. Flavour very muted and occasional spitback.
My sister has a subtank and it leaks for days.
The best beginner tank ive owned is the ijust 2 tank. No issues whatsoever.

I cant vouch the melo tank as ive never tried it. But if other fellow members vouch for it i would say why not.

My Conclusion- either of the 3 devices Rock. With either a melo 3 tank or a ijust2 tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/5/16)

Andre said:


> Spitting, with reference to the Cubis tank, means spitting small drops of hot liquid into your mouth. Not pleasant. But that is the Cubis tank (occasionally), not the VTC Mini, which is but the mod (carrying the battery and electronics) and is tried and tested, if bigger than the Pico.
> 
> Both the VTC Mini and Pico are not complicated at all for a new vaper just wanting to adjust power. 5 clicks to power the mod on. Up and down buttons for more or less power (Watts). Once you have found your sweet spot power wise you can lock in your setting by pressing the down and up button at the same time - most do not as you might want to adjust your power during the day as your needs vary. Should you want to try temperature control vaping it becomes a little bit more complicated, but most actually do not use this functionality.



Thanks, a very helpful reply!

It seems as if the VTC Mini and Pico are extremely similar in terms of features as far as I can tell. The Pico being smaller and cheaper though.

What exactly is temperature control vaping? I would have thought adjusting the wattage would adjust the heat of the vapor?


Another thing I have seen quite a bit of is people referring to Mouth To Lung (MTL) and Direct Lung Hits (DLH). How does the vaping equipment affect this? Are certain vapes better for one than the other? Is it the atomizers or tanks which make the bigger difference here or?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Thanks, a very helpful reply!
> 
> It seems as if the VTC Mini and Pico are extremely similar in terms of features as far as I can tell. The Pico being smaller and cheaper though.
> 
> ...



Temperature control in a nut shell- basically it controls the heat your coil reaches. So if you prefer a cooler vape you set your temp lower and what happens is while you vape when your coil hits the set temp your mod stops firing which for me is annoying as it feels like your mod just cuts out on you while you taking a pull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Thanks, a very helpful reply!
> 
> It seems as if the VTC Mini and Pico are extremely similar in terms of features as far as I can tell. The Pico being smaller and cheaper though.
> 
> ...



As for your atomizer/coil the lower the ohm producers more vapour but also the more vapour it produces makes it almost impossible to do a mtl as your mouth fills up real quick. So you will usually do DLH with a lower ohm coil.


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Does anybody know anything on a hellhound mod clone? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/5/16)

I have owned all of the setups mentioned thus far and my best beginner setup to date was the the Pico and Melo3 mini. Battery lasts very long compared to a VTC mini and the flavor from that small tank is amazing on the 0.3ohm coils. I have also tried the 0.9 ohm ccell but they are still hit and miss and for someone trying to quit smoking this will irritate them if they get a dud. A working coil is awesome but isn't always easy to find. This thread actually makes me want another Pico...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/5/16)

Best starter kit is a RX200 or DNA200 and Uwell Crown.LOL

Just joking.But if I had to go back in time,that would have been my first device.Would have saved a lot of money.


----------



## Silver (16/5/16)

@Ezekiel , only caught up with this now
The other guys have given great advice

All I will add is that if he wants to stop smoking he needs *two* of whatever you decide
And two or three great flavours

Im sure you knew that, just adding it in case

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Silver said:


> @Ezekiel , only caught up with this now
> The other guys have given great advice
> 
> All I will add is that if he wants to stop smoking he needs *two* of whatever you decide
> ...



Great advice @Silver
Maybe if you can when you buy your setup grab yourself a ego aio they cost around R350 and is a awesome backup to have incase your battery goes flat you got something to keep your mind at ease.

Especially in the beginning so you have no reason to resort back to a cigarette aka stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Great advice @Silver
> Maybe if you can when you buy your setup grab yourself a ego aio they cost around R350 and is a awesome backup to have incase your battery goes flat you got something to keep your mind at ease.
> 
> Especially in the beginning so you have no reason to resort back to a cigarette aka stinkies.


I second that. 

My gf just started vaping. I bought her an AIO on saturday and shes very pleased. Sometimes small and simple is all you need. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

